# Better late than never - Finally some decent pics of my Moots



## Dick Rhee

OK so I upgraded to a better point and shoot digital camera and tested it out on my bike. They actully turned out somewhat well, so I decided to post 'em up. Here's my 2005 Vamoots. She's older than many of the bikes on here, but of the best things about this frame is that it is relatively timeless compared to some of the carbon offerings. Some of the components have been upgraded through the years though.

It's not quite as nice as the Compact SL posted a while back with Campy Record and Lightweights, but I like it nonetheless. 

Build: 

2005 Vamoots, 57.5

Ultegra (w/ Ultegra compact crank)

Dura Ace 7801 SL and Reynolds Cirro carbon clincher wheels (both pictured)

Look HSC3 fork, HSD bars, and Ergopost 4 seat post. What can I say; I like look products.

Fizik Arione

Specialized stem (will eventually replace)

DT Swiss skewers (for Reynolds wheelset)


With DA 7801SL wheels:









With Reynolds Cirro wheelset:


----------



## FTR

Nice.
I like it much better with the Reynolds wheels.
I started off with a set of silver Campy wheels on mine but liked the look and feel of the American Classic's much better.
At the risk of being labelled a Fred I am seriously thinking about some 38mm carbon wheels for mine.


----------



## Dick Rhee

At the risk of also being labelled a Fred, I say do it! Deep dish rims really liven up a Moots. If you're gonna go Reynolds though, buy brand new. Mine are 2006 and I have been told that the braking surface is much better on the newer models (not that mine is bad per se, but it could always be a little better). Reynolds always makes a bike look better though. Take, for instance, my girlfriend's bike: 

With her Ksyriums:









With my Reynolds:









Also, aside from the asthetics, the wheels really do ride quite nicely. I should probably mention that.


----------



## FTR

Campy wheels










American Classic's


----------



## Dick Rhee

holy crap is that Rival mated to Campy wheels and a Dura Ace crank??? Wow! How does the mixing and matching run?


----------



## FTR

That is what it was.
The Campy wheels had a Shimano freewheel on them when I got them.
SRAM and Shimano all work together AOK.
Now all SRAM Red as you can see.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*HOw do you like the Cirros???*



Dick Rhee said:


> OK so I upgraded to a better point and shoot digital camera and tested it out on my bike. They actully turned out somewhat well, so I decided to post 'em up. Here's my 2005 Vamoots. She's older than many of the bikes on here, but of the best things about this frame is that it is relatively timeless compared to some of the carbon offerings. Some of the components have been upgraded through the years though.
> 
> It's not quite as nice as the Compact SL posted a while back with Campy Record and Lightweights, but I like it nonetheless.
> 
> Build:
> 
> 2005 Vamoots, 57.5
> 
> Dura Ace 7801 SL and Reynolds Cirro carbon clincher wheels (both pictured)
> 
> DT Swiss skewers (for Reynolds wheelset)
> 
> With Reynolds Cirro wheelset:



I am having a custom Dean road frame made and and need to spec some wheels. I was originally thinking Shamals, or Rolf Prima Elans or Vigors but then I saw the Cirros on your Moots and they look sweet. What is the weight? How is the ride quality? BTW, I also want a Moots Vammots! Maybe next year!!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Dick Rhee

Ride-Fly said:


> I am having a custom Dean road frame made and and need to spec some wheels. I was originally thinking Shamals, or Rolf Prima Elans or Vigors but then I saw the Cirros on your Moots and they look sweet. What is the weight? How is the ride quality? BTW, I also want a Moots Vammots! Maybe next year!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


Hey, sorry for the delayed response. 

They are great wheels. They are reasonably aero, resonably light, and reasonably easy considering that they are clinchers. I'm 175 and rough roads has not been a problem for them, so for the year that I've had them they get an OK as far as durability. Ask me again in 3-4 years. 

Two things to keep in mind:

Don't buy the older Reynolds wheels from my generation, get the ones with the DT Swiss hubs (the last 2-3 years I think). Their freewheel body is a lot tougher than my machined alloy body, which gets very chewed up after only 400 miles of hard riding. 

While the breaking on these is quite good, I would never ride them in the rain, especially in a hilly area. Make sure you have a beater set of alu rims with separate brake pads if you plan on riding your bike in wet weather.


----------

